# 9mm Drop in on P226 .40



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

Has anyone dropped in a 9mm barrel into a P226 .40/.357? Just want to find out how well it works.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

From what SIG says it will not function,


----------



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

Dave James said:


> From what SIG says it will not function,


I found out you are correct. But, aftermarket 9mm Conversion barrels from Bar-Sto and Firedragon work very well. I former customer of mine has on for his P229 and said that they work very well.


----------

